# Chulita says her prayers everynight....LOL



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

That is just too precious for words.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Those pictures are adorable!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> That is just too precious for words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS!!!! ISN'T IT HYSTERICAL!!!!







She has been doing this since the first day we brought her home at 11 weeks. She stands on her back legs and "claps" her front paws together. Since she already does this we are training her to do it on command by saying CLAP CHULITA CLAP. She has really good balance on those back legs I tell you. She stands up for a long time.


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL, that is 2 cute, I love it...


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> LOL, that is 2 cute, I love it...[/B]



THANKS !!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

that is so cute!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> that is so cute![/B]


Thanks!! She's a SILLY GOOSE!! (one of her silly pet names) LOL!!!!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

That might be one of the cutest thingsI have ever seen!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> That might be one of the cutest thingsI have ever seen![/B]



Thank You. My daughter actually caught that last picture. I can't help but crack up when I see it. She just took it last night. LOL


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

OH isnt that the sweetest! I just got chico and buddy new tshirts with jesus written in rinestones on the back , we can start our own prayer group


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> OH isnt that the sweetest! I just got chico and buddy new tshirts with jesus written in rinestones on the back , we can start our own prayer group
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Where in New York r u located?


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi I am on Long Island in Wading River to be exact lol Exit 68 off the L.I.E we are about 1 hr 20 mins from each other


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

That's the sweetest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Hi I am on Long Island in Wading River to be exact lol Exit 68 off the L.I.E we are about 1 hr 20 mins from each other
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know my screen name may not make sense to many because I live in New Jersey. LOL. But I live in New Jersey...so I may be a bit further from you.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh i see you use to be a brooklyn girl? i am married to a lutino and i am half Spanish


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> That's the sweetest thing I have ever seen.[/B]




THANK U. I can't help but laugh everytime I see that last picture of her that my daughter took of her while I was at work. Everytime I look at it I laugh. Its Hysterical!!!



> Oh i see you use to be a brooklyn girl? i am married to a lutino and i am half Spanish[/B]



Yeah...LOL I'm a BROOKLYN girl at heart always will be. Pretty much born and raised there. I have been in New Jersey for the past 4 years. I honestly don't think I will ever get use to the fact that I now live here.







LOL
I have no friends or family here. My husband has lived here pretty much his entire life and has A TON of friends here. Obviously this is one of the reasons I moved here and because we had a son together...so after the baby was about 1 week old. I finally left Brooklyn to move in with him. LONG STORY. LOL










Yeah I'm Puerto Rican.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh that is just so precious. We are gonna have to start sending our 4 legged
prayers to Chulita, especially since he can pray for such a long time.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

that is so sweet .


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTE!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Those are some of the sweetest pictures.







How did you get her to do that? I would love for Matilda to do that.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

omg that is the exact same thing mitzi does here we say shes clapping lol arent they the best, u should enter that in a contest.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

That is so precious!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

lThat is absolutely adorable. I had to chuckle when I looked at the pictures. She definitely looks as though
she is praying and who's to say she isn't in her way. I love it! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

cute!! chulita is sure a charmer, isn't she?!

ann marie and the "when cheerios fall from the countertop, it's kind of like manna from heaven" buttercup


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

<span style="color:#993399"><div align="center">How cute and lovable!!</span>


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow, great, i love the 3rd pic


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I love all of the pictures but the last one is a hoot!







You really should enter it in a contest.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> omg that is the exact same thing mitzi does here we say shes clapping lol arent they the best, u should enter that in a contest.[/B]



THANKS!!!

Yup that's EXACTLY what my daughter and I say to her while she is doing it. We say CLAP CHULITA CLAP. I just thought that these pics looked more like she was praying....LOL So that's why I titled it that way.









She has been doing this since the first day we brought her home at 11 weeks. She stands on her back legs and "claps" her front paws together.

It's soooo funny.



> Those are some of the sweetest pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't....LOL She's been doing that since I brought her home at 11 weeks all by herself. LOL


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> wow, great, i love the 3rd pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS JOE. Maybe you can use it in a future calendar. If you do let me know!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Aww...that is so sweet. What a precious little girl.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Me too, I love the 3rd picture. It's priceless.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Okay, well I posted on the other thread before I saw this one, so I'll just post here too....She is soooo cute!!!














Those pics are priceless.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Great pictures


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks guys....







That third picture is Priceless. She's a riot that chick. LOL!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute picture, your baby is precious.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Cute picture, your baby is precious.[/B]



THANKS!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Those pictures are really cute!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is so sweet. I wish Bella would do that.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> That is so sweet. I wish Bella would do that.[/B]



Thanks. It's funny she has always done that...from the very first day I brought her home. I never taught her how to do that. Of course when I'm mad at her for pooping on the carpet....let's say...I will turn to Mush in a heartbeat if she comes over to me and does this.







LOL. I'm NO GOOD. I tell ya. LOL It breaks me everytime. She KNOWS what she's doing and what effect it has on me AND how it gets her out of trouble. LOL!!


----------



## ahappystamper (May 13, 2005)

That is SO adorable!!! I finally get to see another furbaby that does the same thing as my little Scooby! I don't know another doggie that "claps" like that. And you're right, they are really good at balancing on those hind legs! Scooby & I "dance" when he does that and has so much fun!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Now those are some precious photos!! love them!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Now those are some precious photos!! love them!![/B]



THANKS!!!!!!! I had to print one today on the color printer at work and put it on my desk. That last one just cracks me up everytime. Now if I'm having a bad day at work I can just look at her pic because she's SOOOOOOO SILLY!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are the most precious photo's







What an adorable little baby you have


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, that is just too cute!!!


----------

